# Cold!!!



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

-15 this morning. We're not going to work today. Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!

No reason to give that iron a reason not to start.


Lunch anybody?


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

We posted a record today -22. Its too cold to go in the hot tub.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Lunch anybody?


Serious? Know someplace mid way?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

3 degrees here with a windchill of -15. I get the day off today, w00t !!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

0.6F this morning, -1 during the night. Just Typical new england winter weather. Denick is 50 miles from me and look at the difference.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

7 this morning, and it is going to warm to 36. Tomorrow will be 60 again.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

I do not want to leave the F 'n apartment.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

It got up to +1 deg yesterday, -27 deg this morning. I just started the Duramax, have to look at a job with another contractor at 9:30 so i will let it idle for an hour before i go. I am dragging out the lead cord today so i can start plugging it in.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

50F and sunny here in Albuquerque. That's our high, the low was about 22F.

I left Chicago (West Suburbs) 27 years ago this month. On my last job I had to hand unload the dump truck (debris) because hydraulic fluid froze. The garbage trucks were all shut down, nothing with hydraulics worked outside. I've made less money in Albuquerque but lived much better. It's a move I've never regretted.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My wife sorely would like us to pull up here and move to Albuquerque......then she is 2 hours from her family. I wouldn't mind, but at my age, I don't think I want to start over.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

And a surprise. My wife calls, "You should come see this" a broken pipe under the sink! In a very tight space. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

5 degrees here this am, 12 degrees now.

I hope it thaws by next week, I have some grading to do, so I can get paid....

Sorry to hear about your leaks, I purposely left the Kitchen cabinet open last nite as a precaution.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Bunch of Nancy's, get outside and get some work done, I'll be right here drinking some hot cocoa.




.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

denick said:


> And a surprise. My wife calls, "You should come see this" a broken pipe under the sink! In a very tight space. !!!!!!!!!


LOL

I think you should cut back and pile the tailings on the kitchen table. Be sure to shore and just in case, set a bottle of absinthe next to the opening.

If all else fails you can just take a nip now and then and screw calling a plumber. Especially if you and the wife start doing shots. You will both be too happy to care about a silly pipe.


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

denick said:


> And a surprise. My wife calls, "You should come see this" a broken pipe under the sink! In a very tight space. !!!!!!!!!


 
Winter is here. I hope it goes back to double digits soon.:w00t:

Nick, did you have any other cold related issues. Hope you got the pipe patched up ok.:thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

colder than a mother in law's kiss here yesterday a.m.....-32F


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well here it is 4:30. Found the pipe broken at 6 am. went and got the parts I needed and repaired the pipe. Turned the water on, nothing the pipe is frozen down in the crawl space. Put a heater on it. While I was under the sink I found a leak in the pipe coming out of the bottom of the sink. Went and got a piece of pipe and some washers. Cut the pipe, cut it too long. Cut it again, still too long. Cut it again, OK. Put it back up in place and the threads on the bottom of the basket fall apart. I have to sawzall the basket strainer out of the sink. Go get the parts. Put it all together and it should work fine. I guess I'll find out if my pipe soldering job works once the line thaws??????


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

as long as you had the jug of crown royal next to the sink...you'll be okay


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We have water at 513 PM. No leaks so far.


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

Warmer than average temps today. bout 60. Should I box some up and send it to you guys:clap: .lol Weather man says 50's and 60's rest of week. Not much going on, might as well get the scooter out!:thumbsup:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

i went in today ,, dug for an addition , going back in the am to finish up,, brrr, took me abit of time with a jelled fuel issue but got it going and went to work,, :sad:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

It's -12 this morning. It's cold. I find it hard to image what it's like where it's 15 to 30 degrees colder this morning.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You must live in a deep valley or something Denick, I got 5*F when I woke up. I am pretty close to the airport. 17*F difference is quite a bit, for such a small state. Glad I am not there.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Broke a lot of records around this area yesterday.... -27 at my place yesterday and 17 this morning. Pretty big swing in temps. Lots of vehicles that werent prepared just sitting alongside the highways. This mornings temp temp feels almost balmy.... LOL!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

HVAC guys around here are busier than a one legged man in a butt kicken contest. Alot of furnaces/boilers shutting down in the cold.


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> You must live in a deep valley or something Denick, I got 5*F when I woke up. I am pretty close to the airport. 17*F difference is quite a bit, for such a small state. Glad I am not there.


I was at -12 as well this morning and I'm about 25 miles south of Nick.:w00t:


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

When I left my house this morning to go sell some landscaing it was -11.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

denick said:


> And a surprise. My wife calls, "You should come see this" a broken pipe under the sink! In a very tight space. !!!!!!!!!


Serves you right for not calling me for lunch. 

Wait a second......It was your turn to buy. 

Honestly Nick, having your wife call to get you out of it:no:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Vinny I did call you! You might not have heard me from under the sink. I was calling and calling and calling.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

But what were you calling him.:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

-10 here this morning.......thank god I worked in the garage today. Nice and toasty in there.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Leo G said:


> But what were you calling him.:laughing:


Thats what I'm worried about. 

I thought I felt my head ringing Nick, but I figured it was the usual noise you get after 20 plus years in this industry.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I kept thinking the phone will ring any minute and it would be Vinny. His car was broken down on Arthur Avenue in the Bronx and he need "me" to help him. My wife would let me go to help a friend?


----------

